# Super Mario 64 Land by Kaze Emanuar has just been released!



## Jayro (Nov 11, 2019)

Video Preview here:





Download the patch *HERE*
Online ROM Patcher *HERE*
(Note: You must supply your own .Z64 ROM)​


----------



## x65943 (Nov 11, 2019)

Wow that is really well done

Definitely looks like it's worth it to give it shot


----------



## Deleted member 397813 (Nov 11, 2019)

Ooooooooooooooooo!!! Seems fun! Can't wait to try out!


----------



## bluedart (Nov 11, 2019)

Looks cool.  Just a heads up, that mega link asks for a "decryption key" for some reason.  I've never seen that before.  Weird.  Anyway, the link is unusable.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 11, 2019)

bluedart said:


> Looks cool.  Just a heads up, that mega link asks for a "decryption key" for some reason.  I've never seen that before.  Weird.  Anyway, the link is unusable.


take off part of the url here it is https://mega.nz/#!COhz2QCI!IjPQaM1LLtSR1fDPrtQeY4hyP9U4_r1pgz2w6ajx9LUw0W6AYew


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 11, 2019)

bluedart said:


> Looks cool.  Just a heads up, that mega link asks for a "decryption key" for some reason.  I've never seen that before.  Weird.  Anyway, the link is unusable.


Go to the YouTube Video Page and click on that Mega Link.


----------



## James_ (Nov 11, 2019)

I can finally turn Mario into a furry in Mario 64


----------



## Jayro (Nov 11, 2019)

bluedart said:


> Looks cool.  Just a heads up, that mega link asks for a "decryption key" for some reason.  I've never seen that before.  Weird.  Anyway, the link is unusable.


Thanks, it should be fixed now.


----------



## IncredulousP (Nov 11, 2019)

Where the hell does this talented guy find the time and motivation to make such incredible stuff? A genius of our generation.


----------



## Issac (Nov 11, 2019)

Of course, there are already achievements for us hunters too  hoooray!
https://retroachievements.org/game/14658


----------



## MajinCubyan (Nov 11, 2019)

What great news to wake up to.


----------



## nitrostemp (Nov 11, 2019)

kinda sad it doesnt run on everdrive


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2019)

This looks great! Amazing how much effort has been put into this project!


----------



## Jayro (Nov 12, 2019)

nitrostemp said:


> kinda sad it doesnt run on everdrive


Doesn't run on my NES Classic either, and I've tried 4 different cores.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 12, 2019)

I got it working on the latest Wii64 release. The game slows down in larger areas. 
I have been using a Wii, it should run faster on a Wiiu with overclock enabled!


----------



## B.B.Link (Nov 13, 2019)

nitrostemp said:


> kinda sad it doesnt run on everdrive



Do any Mario 64 hacks run on a Everdrive? Is there a list?


----------



## nitrostemp (Nov 13, 2019)

B.B.Link said:


> Do any Mario 64 hacks run on a Everdrive? Is there a list?


there are a few, kaze recently updated one to work on real hardware


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 13, 2019)

STOP IT I CAN ONLY GET SO ERECT.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 13, 2019)

Thanks for this mod! i downloaded the file fron YT page: how to apply the patch??


----------



## Jayro (Nov 13, 2019)

leon315 said:


> Thanks for this mod! i downloaded the file fron YT page: how to apply the patch??


Use the links in the OP silly.


----------



## leon315 (Nov 13, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Use the links in the OP silly.


ops, my bad i didn't see that online patcher


----------



## gohan123 (Nov 13, 2019)

anyone knows how to kill the angry sun boss?

edit: got it, really annoying.


----------



## AmandaRose (Nov 13, 2019)

The game is bloody good by the music is horrendous.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2019)

And Nintendo claimed the video. Great.


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Nov 22, 2019)

Crap. C&D from Ninty.


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 22, 2019)

Dont you just love how Nintendo jumps at that shit? Guessing they also jumped at YoshiParty back in the day when he released Super Mario 64 (2). Was a kind of Extra Hard Mod. Some Levels were rearranged, you started in the Basement (through the Roof Pipe) working Upwards, if you Exited a Level you lost a Life...... . Hence why I think he did not come out with a Updated Version, even though the one he Released works perfectly.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Nov 22, 2019)

Protect your intellectual property or lose it. Nintendo and others make millions each year in sales of old games. They are not evil for sending out notices. They are doing what any sane corporation would do.

And now... back to my search for DS ROMs now that they've been removed from the eye.


----------



## Computer_Freak_2004 (Nov 23, 2019)

The file is no longer availible under this link. Is there another download link?
Edit: Here's another link: https://mega.nz/#!DQFCFKxL!sVxeh2mmTxb6brZptoroq_fdUCKZHiO1SW_YgrG2CrA


----------



## UltraArceus3 (Nov 24, 2019)

The video got jumped by Nintendo Ninjas...


----------



## BORTZ (Nov 24, 2019)

Looks like your video got blocked.


----------



## SatoXR (Nov 30, 2019)

rip video


----------



## chrisbomb (Dec 12, 2019)

Dodain47 said:


> I got it working on the latest Wii64 release. The game slows down in larger areas.
> I have been using a Wii, it should run faster on a Wiiu with overclock enabled!


Can you share with me what you did to get it working on Wii64 on the wiiu?


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2019)

chrisbomb said:


> Can you share with me what you did to get it working on Wii64 on the wiiu?


I got it working on my Wii. I don´t own a Wiiu.


----------



## chrisbomb (Dec 13, 2019)

Dodain47 said:


> I got it working on my Wii. I don´t own a Wiiu.


ahh makes sense, thanks!


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 10, 2020)

Anyone have a save file for this that's beyond world one?? 100% would be nice but I won't hold my breath!!


----------



## Smoker1 (Nov 11, 2020)

The Patch is no longer available


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 11, 2020)

The patch is available if you know where to look wink wink.... (there's another youtube video with it) and I'm asking for a save file.... Not the patch.

It's actually a few posts above but also here... V1.1


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 12, 2020)

Smoker1 said:


> Go to the YouTube Video Page and click on that Mega Link.


any other links i cant find this one smoke and it looks pretty sick & all the other mario 64 rom hacks worked sweet on ps vita ... im looking to collect them all ,,, but this YT link has been raped already ..


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 12, 2020)

@SuperDan.... See my previous post lol


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 12, 2020)

i found it mate & thanks ive done did the patch left my vita at work .. but im just about to give it quick go on my phone ... i didnt watch the YT video so i can just check it out stoned and happy atm here we go !


----------



## Lostbhoy (Nov 12, 2020)

Lmao!! Enjoy man, its a great hack. The video itself is just a black screen with Kaze explaining why but patch is available in the description for anyone else looking. 

Or check out @Computer_Freak_2004 's post above..... or if people are lazy click the below link 

https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-m...just-been-released.551959/page-2#post-8870522


----------



## SuperDan (Nov 12, 2020)

Lostbhoy said:


> Lmao!! Enjoy man, its a great hack. The video itself is just a black screen with Kaze explaining why but patch is available in the description for anyone else looking.
> 
> Or check out @Computer_Freak_2004 's post above..... or if people are lazy click the below link
> 
> https://gbatemp.net/threads/super-m...just-been-released.551959/page-2#post-8870522



Been playing for a bit & i must say it a ruddy amazing game already im  going to sink some time into this rom hack the new moves was a pretty cleaver idea & the levels kind of remind me of Mario 3D Land a bit ..all in all such a impressive job must have taken ages .. im going have a dig around for more kaze mario hacks i had the last one he did but i didnt run well Mario 64 Last Impact .. was a while back too must had been a ton of updates since then ...


----------



## Tweaker_Modding (Nov 12, 2020)

nintendo took the video down


----------

